# Michael Moore Has Completely Lost His Mind



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

I thought he was nuts before - but the killing of OBL has put the fat-boy over the edge. Check out some of his "Tweets" - Welcome to MichaelMoore.com


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 3, 2011)

I kinda' liked this one:
"Now that bin Laden's dead, can we put shampoo in our carry on? Can I keep my shoes on? Can we bring all the troops home?"


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?



I certainly didn't. Do you have any proof of any American doing so?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

its called history






Saur revolution and Soviet warMain articles: Saur Revolution and Soviet war in Afghanistan

Outside the Palace Gate (Arg) in Kabul, the day after Saur Revolution on April 28, 1978.In 1978, a prominent member of the People's Democratic Party of Afghanistan (PDPA), Mir Akbar Khyber, was allegedly killed by the Daoud government. Leaders of the PDPA feared that Daoud was planning to dismantle them because many were being arrested. Hafizullah Amin along with other PDPA members managed to remain at large and organised an uprising. The PDPA, led by Nur Mohammad Taraki, Babrak Karmal and Hafizullah Amin, overthrew the regime of Mohammad Daoud, who was assassinated along with his family during the April 1978 Saur Revolution. Taraki was declared President, Prime Minister and General Secretary of the PDPA. Once in power, the PDPA implemented a socialist agenda. It moved to carry out an ill-conceived land reform, which was misunderstood by virtually all Afghans.[88] They also imprisoned, tortured or murdered thousands of members of the traditional elite, the religious establishment, and the intelligentsia.[88] They also prohibited usury[89] and made a number of statements on women's rights, by declaring equality of the sexes[89] and introducing women to political life. Anahita Ratebzad was one of several female Marxist leaders and a member of the Revolutionary Council.

As part of its Cold War strategy, the White House in the United States began recruiting, financing and arming Mujahideen fighters during Operation Cyclone in 1979, which was aimed to defeat the Soviets. President Jimmy Carter's National Security Advisor, Zbigniew Brzezinski, warned at the time that this might prompt a Soviet intervention. In March 1979, Hafizullah Amin took over as prime minister, retaining the position of field marshal and becoming vice-president of the Supreme Defence Council. Taraki remained President and in control of the army until September 14 when he was killed.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

sorry to ruin your hate orgy with facts


----------



## editec (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?
> ...


 

Have you been living in a cave for the last 30 years?

Don't you know _anything_ at all?  Do you have any level of generally knowledge?

Go read a book.


----------



## jillian (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> I thought he was nuts before - but the killing of OBL has put the fat-boy over the edge. Check out some of his "Tweets" - Welcome to MichaelMoore.com



i can think of about 3 dozen things i don't agree with Michael Moore about. But what's "nuts"?

This?

"This caps off disastrous few months 4 Al-Qaeda. Non-violent revolts in Egypt, Tunisia, elsewhere were Al-Qaeda's WORST nightmare. Now this"

As for his other stuff... he's correct that we created bin laden. It just isn't something that's particularly relevant right now.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

The sad thing is people think they know what should be done in this country and their level of knowledge is not up to the job.

Its always the ones who know the least who think they know the best


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

jillian said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was nuts before - but the killing of OBL has put the fat-boy over the edge. Check out some of his "Tweets" - Welcome to MichaelMoore.com
> ...



We are a distruction of our own divice
Should timothy mcveigh or anyone in the military or law enforcent be trained?


----------



## Intense (May 3, 2011)

I think Michael Moore is "The Monster We Created".


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

yeah knowing history makes people monsters


----------



## Stephanie (May 3, 2011)

Is there anything you Lefties DON'T blame your country for?

We created Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Bfgrn (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?
> ...



Reagan's Osama Connection
How he turned a jihadist into a terrorist kingpin.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> its called history
> 
> ...



This doesn't say anything about arming OBL. 
Try again.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

telling the truth about our own policy to some is wrong.

Those people are doomed to repete the mistakes we have made in the past.

Its what makes their policy ideas so bad.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Mujahideen in Afghanistan 
Osama Bin Laden with Pakistani journalist Hamid Mir in 1997After leaving college in 1979 bin Laden joined Abdullah Azzam to fight the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan[58] and lived for a time in Peshawar.[59] From 1979 through 1989 under U.S. Presidents Carter and Reagan, the United States Central Intelligence Agency provided overt and covert financial aid, arms and training to Osama's Islamic Jihad Mujahideen through Operation Cyclone,[60] and the Reagan Doctrine. President Reagan often praised the Mujahideen as Afghanistan's "Freedom Fighters."

By 1984, with Azzam, bin Laden established Maktab al-Khadamat, which funneled money, arms and Muslim fighters from around the Arabic world into the Afghan war. Through al-Khadamat, bin Laden's inherited family fortune[61] paid for air tickets and accommodation, dealt with paperwork with Pakistani authorities and provided other such services for the jihad fighters. Osama established a camp in Afghanistan and with other volunteers fought the Soviets.

It was during his time in Peshawar that he began wearing camouflage-print jackets and carrying a captured Soviet assault rifle, which urban legends claimed he had obtained by killing a Russian soldier with his bare hands.[62]


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The sad thing is people think they know what should be done in this country and their level of knowledge is not up to the job.
> 
> Its always the ones who know the least who think they know the best



You still haven't provided any proof that an American armed OBL. 

You know nothing. 

Just keep making things up as you go along... 

The fools will stand by your side (as evidenced in this thread).


----------



## FuelRod (May 3, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> I kinda' liked this one:
> "Now that bin Laden's dead, can we put shampoo in our carry on? Can I keep my shoes on? Can we bring all the troops home?"



Someone should tell Moore that just because he couldn't take shampoo in his carry-on he didn't have to stop bathing all together.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The sad thing is people think they know what should be done in this country and their level of knowledge is not up to the job.
> ...



man you could not have timed this post any worse huh?


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Michael Moore - Liberal icon. Rich, fat, anti-American.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



WTTG is a Fox affiliate - not Fox News, dumbass.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

it is the history.

you have been embarrassed.

Im sorry you cant muster the class to admitt you were wrong.

You now know the real history , will you pretend you dont ?


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> it is the history.
> 
> you have been embarrassed.
> 
> ...



I don't bother reading your drivel. 
Your credibility was shot when you posted your lies - i.e. calling WTTG - a Fox affiliate - Fox News. 
How can you be trusted? 

You're either dumb or a liar. 

Which is it?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


what a fool you are making of yourself.

Dude there is an easy way out of this mess for you.

Accept the truth and quit trying to make this about me personally.


Just learn


----------



## Bfgrn (May 3, 2011)

Intense said:


> I think Michael Moore is "The Monster We Created".



No, right wing talking heads, corporate propaganda and agents for the plutocracy created a monster in the mind of conservatives. Michael Moore is the most sane person in America.

Wendell Potter: "My Apologies to Michael Moore and the Health Insurance Industry"

In advance of my appearance with Michael Moore on Countdown with Keith Olbermann tonight on MSNBC (8 and 11 p.m. ET), I would like to offer an apology to both Moore and his arch enemy, the health insurance industry, which spent a lot of policyholder premiums in 2007 to attack his movie, Sicko. I need to apologize to Moore for the role I played in the insurance industry's public relations attack campaign again him and Sicko, which was about the increasingly unfair and dysfunctional U.S. health care system. (I was head of corporate communications at one of the country's biggest insurance companies when I left my job in May 2008.) And I need to apologize to health insurers for failing to note in my new book, Deadly Spin, that the front group they used to attack Moore and Sicko -- Health Care America -- was originally a front group for drug companies. APCO Worldwide, the PR firm that operated the front group for insurers during the summer of 2007, was outraged -- outraged, I tell you -- that I wrote in the book that the raison d'être for Health Care America was to disseminate the insurance industry's talking points as part of a multi-pronged, fear-mongering campaign against Moore and his movie. An APCO executive told a reporter who had reviewed the book that I was guilty of one of the deceptive PR tactics I condemned: the selective disclosure of information to manipulate public opinion.

Which Industry Was Really Behind "Health Care America?"

Well, shucks. Ignorance is no defense, I know, but no one at APCO ever told me, even when I was on the insurance industry's side, that Health Care America's first benefactor was Big Pharma. Here are the offending sentences, excerpted from the chapter entitled "The Campaign Against Sicko," in which I described a top-secret meeting of insurance company flacks -- including me -- where APCO and America's Health Insurance Plans (AHIP), the lobbying group for insurers, laid out the industry's strategy...






*Wendell Potter *is former Vice President of corporate communications at CIGNA, one of the United States' largest health insurance companies. In June 2009, he testified against the HMO industry in the U.S. Senate.

This is a MUST see video...

Wendell Potter - Profits Before Patients | PBS


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> what a fool you are making of yourself.
> ...



You failed. 
Massively. 
Accept it and move on Gomer. 
You're coming across as a flaming idiot, more so than you normally do.


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



i never thought i'd say this, but truthsplattered is right.

quit digging and hop back to the laundry, little feller.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

refusing the real history for a politically correct form will lead to further failed policy


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > it is the history.
> ...


 
Both.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> refusing the real history for a politically correct form will lead to further failed policy


 
Wow. Splatter really excels at irony.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The sad thing is people think they know what should be done in this country and their level of knowledge is not up to the job.
> 
> Its always the ones who know the least who think they know the best


_*CAT-5 IRONY WARNING!!*_


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL



Unless you are privy to a crystal ball shut the hell up


----------



## Stephanie (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL
> ...



Wikipedia is ALL the proof she needs.


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL
> ...



you don't need a crystal ball to see the past.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Yes indeed - Wikipedia! America's most trusted news source. Right up there with MichaelMoore.com and Fox affiliates being called Fox News. Ah, the brilliance of some of these posters....


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

So you contend none of this history happened?


----------



## AllieBaba (May 3, 2011)

More irony.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> So you contend none of this history happened?



I contend you're an idiot.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > So you contend none of this history happened?
> ...



How would you know if you refuse to read anything? Don't like Wikipedia? My advice then is always to click on THEIR posted sources at the bottom of the topic pages.

That said, there _is_ controversy over whether aid went directly to the Taliban-led mujahideen against the Soviets, or whether it was given to Pakistan for distribution to the collective Afghan forces fighting the Soviets. But however it was laundered, the fact is the US had an investment in the opposing forces in Afghanistan, the very people we have now been fighting _against_ since the US invaded in 2001. In fact, as late as May 2001, before the 911 attack on us, we gave The Taliban several million not to grow poppies.

How Washington Funded the Taliban | Ted Galen Carpenter | Cato Institute: Daily Commentary


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

It is a sysmptom of the people on the right seem to have today.

They refuse any facts they dont like.

They then insult anyone who gave them the fact as if it will make the fact go away.

Its why their policies are so dead wrong.

Bad info in bad decisions out.


----------



## dilloduck (May 3, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Is there anything you Lefties DON'T blame your country for?
> 
> We created Osama Bin Laden.



If having our military in Saudi Arabia and supporting Isreal counts as "creating Bin Laden" then I guess we did. It's certainly why he declared war on the US.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

He was trained to fight by the US


----------



## dilloduck (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> He was trained to fight by the US



Why did he declare war on us ?


----------



## dilloduck (May 3, 2011)

Cmon TM---surely a student of history such as yourself can answer this one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

del said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No but you would need one to see the future.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



er, just a public service announcement:

crystal balls are not actually showing the future.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



wouldn't you agree truth doesn't matter is trying to do that now almost 20 years later?


----------



## uscitizen (May 3, 2011)

LOL, I have never been to MM's web site and do not plan to ever go there.
Why would anyone go there?

This kinds of reminds me of the Palin thread about endorsing Bush.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



no, i would not agree.

maybe you should look up the timeline.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I knew you would not agree because it made my point. Truth doesn't matter is blaming America because we at one time trained and helped him fight the russians. She has an advantage now that the government did not have then 20 years worth. Do you thiunk hitler would ha became a dictator if the german people of 1933 could have seen the future?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



TM stated that the US armed OBL.

and that knowing that part of history can be helpful in the future.

you confused present, future, and past. and now you are making hitler references.


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



osama doesn't have a future, sparky.

try to keep up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

del said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



truth doesn't matter would need a crystal ball in 1980 when we were helping Bin Ladin to know he would become what he was. So how about you keeping up.


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



that doesn't changer the fact that she was correct.

grow a pair or shut the fuck up.

actually, do both


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



where did I say anything about blame?

I said just what you said here , that we once trained OBL to fight.

You are the one (and other righties) who called my simple statement of fact some kind of blame.

I wish you people would quit thinking with your partisanship at the front of your brains.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



When you make a comment like





> did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?


 In context with Moores comment


> "The monster we created-yes, WE-in the 1980s by ARMING, FUNDING, &TRAINING him in the art of terror agnst the USSR, finally had 2 b put down."
> 
> "Which reporter has the courage to say it? "American-armed terrorist from the 80s, Osama bin Laden, was killed earlier today by America." "



 what exactly is your intent?


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> He was trained to fight by the US


A truism in liberal circles, you never fail to please  
*They Always Blame Reagan...
His backing of Afghan mujahedeen did not create the Taliban*.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

del said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



So? we helped him in the past. Did we know then he would become what he was?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

The OP called MM crazy.


I asked him if we did arm Bin Laden.

He said he never heard that and I informed him of the facts.


You just read whatever you want into what people say because your heart is FULL of hate for half the American people who dont agree with your politics.


Face who you are and quit trying to blame others for your hate


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



no one said we did.

y'know lead paint chips aren't a snack food.


----------



## del (May 3, 2011)

michael moore is as big a douche as you'll find roaming free


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2011)

Now that we&#8217;ve killed Osama bin Laden, let&#8217;s kill oil | Grist

Now that we killed OBL, let's kill oil! First, killing oil is great in theory, but can't happen now without destroying the world. Second, killing reliance on foreign oil is the key. We have the biggest supplies of oil and natural gas in the world. Allow us to take advantage of the oil sands in CO (off limits), ANWR (off limits), off shore (limited and becoming restricted) and deep sea (off limits), then we could be an oil exporter. 

Read a great article in Times about the natural gas findings in PA and NY. The largest concentration in the world (making us have the 2nd largest reserves next to mother Russia). The article stated that if we forced (hate the world), semi trucks to run on natural gas (which would be cheaper for them), our current domestic products would gover 85%-90% of our needs and no more oil from Hugo Fatass, no more from Saudi Arabia, Nigeria, Libya, Iraq etc.!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

del said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




You must have ate a whole case of lead paint as a child.



Truthmatters said:


> refusing the real history for a politically correct form will lead to further failed policy





Truthmatters said:


> Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL








Truthmatters said:


> The OP called MM crazy.
> 
> 
> I asked him if we did arm Bin Laden.
> ...





Truthmatters said:


> Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> its called history
> 
> ...





Truthmatters said:


> telling the truth about our own policy to some is wrong.
> 
> Those people are doomed to repete the mistakes we have made in the past.
> 
> Its what makes their policy ideas so bad.





Truthmatters said:


> Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Mujahideen in Afghanistan
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?



NO, we armed the Mujahedeen against the Soviets! He didn't run the Mujahedeen and came to the fighting in the tailend of the conflict. He wasn't a major player. The Mujahedeen didn't morph into Al Qaeda, they morphed into the Taliban. We armed the Taliban. We didn't give them guns, road side bombs, vehicles etc. What we gave them was stinger missiles to take out the Soviet aircraft. If you see the pictures and read the stories of how they are killing our troops. They carry soviet AK-47 and they are using road side bombs. The stringer missiles haven't been seen. Probably because the ammo for it is extremely hard to find and very expensive (remember America produces the missiles, smuggled it into Afghanistan and gave it to them for free). 

Our involvement allowed the TALIBAN to take over, but we far from armed Al Qaeda or the Taliban for that matter.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what exactly is your point here?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?
> ...



Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After leaving college in 1979 bin Laden joined Abdullah Azzam to fight the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan[58] and lived for a time in Peshawar.[59] From 1979 through 1989 under U.S. Presidents Carter and Reagan, the United States Central Intelligence Agency provided overt and covert financial aid, arms and training to Osama's Islamic Jihad Mujahideen through Operation Cyclone,[60] and the Reagan Doctrine. President Reagan often praised the Mujahideen as Afghanistan's "Freedom Fighters."


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> After leaving college in 1979 bin Laden joined Abdullah Azzam to fight the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan[58] and lived for a time in Peshawar.[59] From 1979 through 1989 under U.S. Presidents Carter and Reagan, the United States Central Intelligence Agency provided overt and covert financial aid, arms and training to Osama's Islamic Jihad Mujahideen through Operation Cyclone,[60] and the Reagan Doctrine. President Reagan often praised the Mujahideen as Afghanistan's "Freedom Fighters."



 Osama's Islamic Jihad Mujahideen


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 3, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?
> ...



Osama bin Laden

His influences include Sayyid Qutb, an anti-Western Egyptian writer who was executed by the Egyptian government in 1996; Abdullah Azzam, the ideological founder of al-Qaeda; and Ayman al-Zawahiri, his chief deputy after the Sept. 11 attacks.
In 1980, he left his lavish upbringing behind and opted for a life of warfare, first in Afghanistan, against the army of the Soviet Union.
He is thought to have taken part in at least one battle, but his primary role was in directing money, including some of his family fortune, and logistical support to the anti-Soviet fighters, both Afghan and Arab.
There is a frequent claim that the CIA directly funded bin Laden. Top CIA officers involved in the effort say, no, their support went directly to the Afghans, or to the Pakistanis. (The Pakistanis, in turn, supported bin Laden and the other foreign fighters in Afghanistan.)
In 1984 he and Azzam founded Maktab al-Khidamat, or the "Services Office," which funneled money and volunteers to the mujahideen. This organization can be thought of as the pre-cursor to al-Qaeda.
Once victory over the Soviet Union was secured, bin Laden, Azzam and their comrades conceived of a way to continue the jihad: al-Qaeda, the base, as in a military base. Azzam, however, was killed in a car bombing in 1989, leaving bin Laden the sole leader of the extremist movement, which was then based in Peshawar, Pakistan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

What does training OBL have to do with Michael Moore being nuts?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.




Stating fact is not placing blame.

Why do you pretend it is?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> What does training OBL have to do with Michael Moore being nuts?



The OP said MM was nuts due to his twitter tweets.

In the tweets was repeted talk of US arming OBL in afganistan war.


So I asked the OP if we did.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





Pssssst..... dumbfuck.

Mujahideen = Muslim fighter

OBL used to be one - defected to a terrorist organization.

Dumbed down good enough for ya? 

Good. Now, do us all a favor and STFU.

Go learn the difference between and affiliate and a network too.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > What does training OBL have to do with Michael Moore being nuts?
> ...



I am the OP, idiot.

Are you losing your mind?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

GlobalSecurity.org - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Your link is a biased link


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.
> ...



When you make a comment like





> did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?


 In context with Moores comment


> "The monster we created-yes, WE-in the 1980s by ARMING, FUNDING, &TRAINING him in the art of terror agnst the USSR, finally had 2 b put down."
> 
> "Which reporter has the courage to say it? "American-armed terrorist from the 80s, Osama bin Laden, was killed earlier today by America." "



 what exactly is your intent?

I'm not saying we did not help Bin Ladin in the past I'm just saying no one from that period of time would have known Bin Ladin would have become the person he was, and you're blaming those in the past for his actions 20 years later.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > slukasiewski said:
> ...



Then why were you confused about the question?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think the question is pretty clear.

I was asking him if we did indeed arm OBL.

He seemed to think MM was crazy for thinking we did.

I was right and provided cold hard facts to the OP.

MM may not agree with you but he is not crazy for knowing history better than the OP


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > What does training OBL have to do with Michael Moore being nuts?
> ...



Why ask because you already said we armed Bin Laden



Truthmatters said:


> Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > slukasiewski said:
> ...



In your rush to condem me with your hate you have confused yourself.

Go read the thread from the very begining.

What was the number of the posts?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Today, 04:56 AM  
 Truthmatters  
Registered User
Member #5217   Join Date: May 2007
Posts: 26,661 
Thanks: 1
Thanked 1,933 Times in 1,577 Posts 
Rep Power: 143 


did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan? 




this was post 3


_____________





"The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment." -Bertrand Russell

http://www.usmessageboard.com/stock-market/49937-300-dow-down-is-just-a-start.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou.../140001-farewell-usmb-4.html#post3026128posts 1,130,183


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I can't answer for the intention in the statement of slukasiewski, but I can for myself Moore is crazy if he thinks anyone can see into the future and know what Bin Laden would become. Russia at the time was a global threat Bin Laden was the tool America used to elevate that threat.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > slukasiewski said:
> ...



I asked long ago for the source was where we armed Obama, er... Osama, and all the idiot can produce is where Carter and Reagan funded Muslim fighters during the Afghan War. The idiot still hasn't provided what I asked for. 

Earlier the same idiot idenitified Washington, DC based WTTG, Channel 5 as Fox News - so there's not much creditibilty - or brains - with that idiot. 

My advise... ignore it.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And, as you recall, around the same time - we were supporting Saddam Hussein!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Today, 04:56 AM
> Truthmatters
> Registered User
> Member #5217   Join Date: May 2007
> ...



And this was post 32


Truthmatters said:


> Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

MM is not crazy, he doesnt like this type of foriegn policy.

You can disagree with him but that doesnt make him crazy.


What is making you look very foolish here is your HATE for anyone who doesnt agree with  you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yes we were.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Today, 06:33 AM  
 AllieBaba  
Registered User
Member #6709   Join Date: Oct 2007
Posts: 30,870 
Blog Entries: 1
Thanks: 3,303
Thanked 2,515 Times in 1,930 Posts 
Rep Power: 597 



Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters  
refusing the real history for a politically correct form will lead to further failed policy
Wow. Splatter really excels at irony. 
__________________
A wise and frugal government, which shall leave men free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned - this is the sum of good government. 
Thomas Jefferson [/i]
Modbert's take on those who view child pornography with disgust:
"Why didn't you put this in the humor section?"
Modbert ridiculing Christians:
"Raptor Jesus went extinct for your sins."
Also Modbert:
"And don't take my words out of context." 


AllieBaba 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to AllieBaba 
Find all posts by AllieBaba 
Add AllieBaba to Your Contacts 
View Blog 

  #32 (permalink)          Today, 06:34 AM  
 Truthmatters  
Registered User
Member #5217   Join Date: May 2007
Posts: 26,663 
Thanks: 1
Thanked 1,933 Times in 1,577 Posts 
Rep Power: 143 


Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL 
__________________
"The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment." -Bertrand Russell

http://www.usmessageboard.com/stock-market/49937-300-dow-down-is-just-a-start.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou.../140001-farewell-usmb-4.html#post3026128posts 1,130,183


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> MM is not crazy, he doesnt like this type of foriegn policy.
> 
> You can disagree with him but that doesnt make him crazy.
> 
> ...



Both of you are crazy if you think people can look into the future and see what a person will become when and  if you help them.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



you were answered


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Today, 06:33 AM
> AllieBaba
> Registered User
> Member #6709   Join Date: Oct 2007
> ...



If you click on that plus mark at the bottom of the post you can quote mutipul post without having to cut an paste the post.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

Now go back and read through this thread and realise I was pretty nice about this whole thing.

People calling me all sorts of names and me merely giving facts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Now go back and read through this thread and realise I was pretty nice about this whole thing.
> 
> People calling me all sorts of names and me merely giving facts.



What is not conecting with you is that NO ONE KNEW THEN WHAT WE KNOW NOW


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

where did I claim  they did?


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 3, 2011)

I have tried time and time again to give a damn what moore has to say.

I tried again today and this is as far as I got



seriously


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

truthmatters said:


> where did i claim  they did?



who are you repling to?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

why do you pretend  not to know Im talking to you br?


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Now go back and read through this thread and realise I was pretty nice about this whole thing.
> ...



Please go get the quote where I claimed what you accuse me of saying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Provide the quote where I said you made that claim.


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Can't you have an honest discussion?  You cut and paste like a pro then use the same silly inuslts in every thread.

 Helping the Mujahedeen  was the right thing to do. That later some and OBL would make up the Taliban   was not funding  OBL or Taliban.   bigreb points that out and you just act simple.


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2011)

del said:


> michael moore is as big a douche as you'll find roaming free



Moore is gifted film maker no doubt. And he makes some points. I forgot the movie he made about corporation making huge profits and doing gigantic layoffs. That's an issue in my book. My company laid off people like crazy and moved a ton of operations to Chile. The estimated savings in personnel was maybe $8-$10 million. Sounds like a lot. We just had our sales summit. The numbers they gave were Little under $4 billion in gross and net (including after corporate taxes) was $1 billion. That was up over $200 million from last year! So the question is, with $1 billion in profits (highest for the company in 4 years), why did they feel the need to shave $10 mil in wages and American jobs?

Moore brought up a valid point, too bad his solution is off the wall (meaning socialism)!


----------



## Bfgrn (May 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He was trained to fight by the US
> ...



Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
Daniel Patrick Moynihan


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



And Reagan would have to had  crystal ball to know how Bin Laden would be now. So what is your point?


----------



## R.D. (May 3, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 

 Mullah Mohammed Omar organized the taliban in the 90's. I knew Reagan was good, but not that good 

What was that   about facts?


----------



## Bfgrn (May 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It was back in 1985 that Reagan hosted Gulbuddin Hekmatyar, then a key Mujahadin leader (and major Islamo-fascist, as some might call him), at the White House. (Hekmatyar is in the foreground on the far left in the photo.)




Hekmatyar, who, among other things, has voiced his admiration for Osama bin Laden, is now one of the trio of key warlords  they also include the Talibans Mullah Mohammed Omar and Jalaluddin Haqqani  who have been named as Public Enemies Number One by the Pentagon in Afghanistan.........


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

R.D. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



where did I use an insult in that post?


You are so patisan you see insult where a person asks please.


I never said anywhere in this thread what he claims I said.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.



You accused me of blaming when I merely stated the facts.

Now you just keep repeting this as if its in answer to something I said.

Why do you keep repeting this line in response to my posts?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2011)

jillian said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was nuts before - but the killing of OBL has put the fat-boy over the edge. Check out some of his "Tweets" - Welcome to MichaelMoore.com
> ...



Wow.
We "created" OBL.
The guy was a freakin nut, and flat out evil. We didn't "create" his psychology. Nor was it our schools that he attended in Saudi Arabia where he learned radical Islam. Nor was it anything American that spawned his belief in Sharia Law at 14 years old. By 16 years old he began writing papers about Jihadism and destroying democracy, communism and socialsim - writing "all must be destroyed".

Stop drinking the Kool Aid - and learn to think for yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.
> ...



I like the way you choped up my reply


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





> You accused me of blaming when I merely stated the facts.



I accuessed you of what?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



What was it I said? I never claimed you said anything I just cut and pasted your replies.

Like this one



Truthmatters said:


> Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

"To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now."


here is your own words BR.


You keep saying this as if it should have something to do with the facts I supplied in this thread


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2011)

These liberal apologist and their "we created Osama" is typical of the shallow mind that believes whatever they hear from those that they agree with.

Read my sig. It explains people like Michael Moore, Rachel Maddow etc. well.

Again:
1) It wasn't our schools where he learned radical Islamism.
2) It wasn't anything to do with America where as young as 14 years old OBL was ranting about Sharia law.
3) It wasn't anything to do with America where at 16 years old he writing papers on Jihadism and "destroying democracy, communism and socialism".

He was brainwashed like so many, many in this entire region by clerical schools that pound in the heads of young boys hatred of all things not Islam.Where they are taught Martyrdom, and the killing of non-Muslims is not only acceptable to Alah - but rewarded.

The only thing America did, was ONCE AGAIN believe the "enemy of my enemy is a friend" (just like right now in Libya - who knows what future nut we may help get power there) and ONCE AGAIN chose to back people at least as bad as our "enemy".

we did not "create" Osama Bin Laden. Saudi Arabian radical school system has that blame.
He was raised to hate, we just provided an outlet for that hatred.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You made the claim more than once.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> These liberal apologist and their "we created Osama" is typical of the shallow mind that believes whatever they hear from those that they agree with.
> 
> Read my sig. It explains people like Michael Moore, Rachel Maddow etc. well.
> 
> ...



Your problem is I never said anysuch thing.

Go read the thread


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > These liberal apologist and their "we created Osama" is typical of the shallow mind that believes whatever they hear from those that they agree with.
> ...



I didn't say you did. 
Go read the thread.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you just kept saying it


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Then who was this pack of insults aimed at?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Insults?
Please point out any insults?
If you are referring to "shallow minds believing whatever they read that they agree with" - how is this an insult??
Anyone who listens to the likes of Michael Moore beyond the entertainment value, is indeed a shallow mind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



oh I see this is your tap dance and spin.  



> To show that you are blaming America for arming and training Bin Laden. But no one from that period of time could see into the future unless they had a crystal ball. Maybe obama is creating a new bin ladin in libya right now.



Well aren't you doing that? And please deny it I have your post, the ones that you kept saying I was repeating like this one


Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters  
Incase you havent noticed we did arm OBL

use your other post in context with moores tweets and yes that is exactly what you are doing.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> I thought he was nuts before - but the killing of OBL has put the fat-boy over the edge. Check out some of his "Tweets" - Welcome to MichaelMoore.com



You read Michael Moore "tweets"?  That might be enough to get ya on "The List".


----------



## dilloduck (May 3, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> did we arm Osama in the early years of afganistan?



I lent him a slingshot but not for keeps and I never said he could do mean things with it.


----------

